# PHP Verschlüsselung <> VB Entschlüsselung



## MasterEvil (20. September 2005)

Ja ich stehe vor folgendem Problem, ich muss in PHP Daten Verschlüsseln und diese danach in meinem VB Programm wieder entschlüsseln.
Die Daten sollten vom Durchschnittsanwender nicht auf einfachste Weise wieder entschlüsselt werden können. Daher sollte das ganze wenigstens mit Passwort verschlüsselt werden.

Ich hab mir schon überlegt das ganze mit dem Blowfish-Algorithmus zu machen, für PHP hab ich da ein schönes Beispiel gefunden: http://www.php-einfach.de/sonstiges_generator_blowfish_script.php
Das ganze wollte ich jetzt in VB adaptieren aber so ganz komm ich da mit den 32 Bit Zahlen nicht klar.
Wie kann ich VB: 0x243f6a88 das als Zahl klar machen? 


Aber vieleicht geht das ganze ja auch einfacher? Bestimmt.
Wie gesagt, es muss kein extrem komplizierter Algorithmus sein aber eben auch nicht zu einfach. Ich probier jetzt noch nen bissle rum das PHP Script in VB zu übernehmen aber wenn einer was besseres vorschlagen kann nur her damit !!

MFG


----------



## mage (25. Oktober 2005)

0x243f6a88 ist eine Hexadezimalzahl.

Entweder du konvertierst sie dir in eine Dezimalzahl und weisst sie einfach zu.


```
Dim Zahl As Long
    
    ' Variante 1 als Dezimalzahl
    Zahl = 608135816
   
    ' Variante 2 als Hexadezimalzahl
    Zahl = &H243F6A88
```

Zu beachten sind unbedingt die Wertebereiche, auch in Hinblick auf das Vorzeichen.

Für interoperable Sachen sollte man, wenn möglich auf Standardverschlüsselungsalgorithmen zurückgreifen, z.B. DES oder Triple-DES.


----------



## Shakie (25. Oktober 2005)

Die Konvertierungsfunktionen wie CInt und CLng verstehen auch Hexadezimalzahlen:

```
Ergebnis = clng ("&H243F6A88")
```
 ergibt dann 608135816 als Long-Zahl. Wenn man eine Zahl als Hex-Zahl in einer String-Variable hat, kann man sie also mit folgendem Code leicht in eine Dezimalzahl wandeln:

```
Dim strZahlHex as String
Dim lngZahlDezimal as Long
strZahlHex = "123abc"
lngZahlDezimal = clng("&H" & strZahlHex)
```
 
Hier ist übrigens ein VB-Beispiel zum Verschlüsseln von Daten mit Passwort.


----------

